

3.5" Floppy disc manufacture to end in March 2011 - anigbrowl
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-20003360-92.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
Oxryly
And I just tossed my last batch of old 3.5" floppies yesterday. Clearly
they're going to be worth something now!

------
zandorg
I use 3.5" (DD) disks in my 1988 sampler, an Akai S950. Each song uses 2 or 3.
Luckily I have about 20 disks.

------
devicenull
These are still being made? I can't even recall the last time I've seen one.

